# Picked up my second Glock today, G43



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

Picked up a G43 today to replace my Beretta Nano. A welcome addition to my G21 Gen 4 which has been great.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I picked up one today as well. Took it home ,cleaned and lubed and off to the range. I shot 100 rds of Remington UMC 115 grain FMJ. I also shot 25 rds. of hornady critical defense 115gr. Worked great no issues. I was surprised how well I shot with it. I found the recoil to be significantly more than the G42 not unmanageable. I will definitely do some more work with it before I carry it. The trigger is a little stiff but for a carry piece I think its just right. Other than that I would describe it as a glock.

Congratulations on yours hope you like it . I also have a G21 and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## RA9 (Nov 12, 2014)

stangdriver said:


> Picked up a G43 today to replace my Beretta Nano. A welcome addition to my G21 Gen 4 which has been great.


Can you pocket carry the gun? What's the trigger like in terms getting the gun into action rapidly without firing it into your leg?


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

RA9 said:


> Can you pocket carry the gun? What's the trigger like in terms getting the gun into action rapidly without firing it into your leg?


That is what I want to know too. Is it really small enough for pocket carry. If not and it has to be IWB then we might be better off with something a little bigger with more rounds capacity.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Greybeard:
I regularly carry a G26 in a pocket holster. So I would think that the G43 would be a little easier. Yes, I agree something a little bigger and with more rounds is definitely better. I don't think that I'll be rushing out to buy the G43 anytime soon. Actually the ideal gun for pocket carry is an S&W J-frame hammerless which is designed specifically for that purpose with it's small grip frame and hammerless design. That little gun never snags on anything! Drawing the G26 does take a little bit of practice. I find that placing three fingers and my thumb on the grip of the gun and my pinky outside my pocket works best. Of course never carry any gun inside of a pocket without a good pocket holster. I find that it's the size of the grip, especially the width from front to back and length that is the biggest issue, if you are grabbing the gun with all fingers while inside your pocket. Keeping the pinky outside the pocket alleviates that problem as there is less of your hand in the pocket.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

desertman said:


> Greybeard:
> I regularly carry a G26 in a pocket holster. So I would think that the G43 would be a little easier. Yes, I agree something a little bigger and with more rounds is definitely better. I don't think that I'll be rushing out to buy the G43 anytime soon. Actually the ideal gun for pocket carry is an S&W J-frame hammerless which is designed specifically for that purpose with it's small grip frame and hammerless design. That little gun never snags on anything! Drawing the G26 does take a little bit of practice. I find that placing three fingers and my thumb on the grip of the gun and my pinky outside my pocket works best. Of course never carry any gun inside of a pocket without a good pocket holster. I find that it's the size of the grip, especially the width from front to back and length that is the biggest issue, if you are grabbing the gun with all fingers while inside your pocket. Keeping the pinky outside the pocket alleviates that problem as there is less of your hand in the pocket.


Thanks


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it a pocket carry Gun? Depends on the size of the pocket. Mine fits in my pocket. There are not a lot of options for holsters for the 43 right now being it is just out. I am waiting to see what becomes available for it. It was suggested to me that a holster for a Kahr 9mm would be very close. I plan on using it as a option for carry especially in summer once I practice more with it and feel comfortable with it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:


> There are not a lot of options for holsters for the 43 right now being it is just out.


Blackhawk size 4 will most likely work, I use it for my S&W J-Frames, Glock G26 and Kahr MK40. I'm sure it will work for other guns as well. They are available at most major sporting goods stores and at Walmart's. At least they are out here in Arizona. Indeed it does depend on the size of the pocket. If the pants are too tight or with small pockets then obviously pocket carry would not be a good idea.


----------



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

Right now I am using my nano holster. It works fine in my pocket.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You will need a fairly large pocket - it's the same size as a Shield or XDs, for all practical purposes. (slightly smaller than a Kahr K or P series, larger than a PM-9)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

stangdriver said:


> Picked up a G43 today to replace my Beretta Nano. A welcome addition to my G21 Gen 4 which has been great.


What made you get rid of your Nano? Congrats on the G43 btw!


----------



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

I still have the nano, just not my primary carry anymore.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Bought mine a couple of week ago. Just finished with the upgrades including TRUGLO tritium/fiber optic sights, Taran Tactical plus 1 and plus 2 base pads and Talon grip. Also ordered DPM recoil reduction system and DeSantis C.H.A.M.P. kydex holster. Trigger pull reduced from just under 8 pounds to 5.7 pounds. Now my every day carry gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

stangdriver said:


> I still have the nano, just not my primary carry anymore.


Well, personally, I would rather carry the G43 too.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>You will need a fairly large pocket<<

I agree. Not a big fan of pocket carry, nor did I get my G43 for that purpose.


----------

